# Hp Printer Prints Mirror Image From Vista Laptop



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

XPSP2 Home desktop with HP6540 printer connected by USB.
Toshiba Laptop with Vista Home Prem. SP1.
Computers are connected through Linksys WRT54GL router.

Laptop recognizes printer and prints. Only problem is you have to have a mirror to read. If you hold up to light and look through back side you can read it. This is just plain text. Install driver for printer on laptop, no difference. It's like it wants to print on the wrong side of the printer. Anyone every seen this before or have cure? :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go into the printer properties and make sure it is not set to mirror image. 

This feature is used to print iron ons for t-shirts.


----------



## tbird93 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mirror image is unchecked. Printing software is installed on XP machine and is shared by Vista laptop. Nothing in properties to indicate why the laptop would print mirror. I installed the driver on laptop that was included with Vista. HP doesn't list any other driver on their website. Ay more ideas.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like a issue with the driver, but I did not see any updated Vista drivers for this model. Maybe someone else will know the answer.


----------



## rskmom (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I had the same problem; my printer was set up as a network printer and though it printed fine for a few months, it started printing mirror image one day and I was unable to access printer preferences too. I spent 2 hours with tech support at hp (my laptop and printer were both hp) with no success. Then I found a tip on another forum. Try adding a new printer to your laptop and get the path to your network printer (example: \\mysys\printer1). Then choose add local printer printer and specify this address. Miraculously, my laptop found this printer and printed perfectly; I was able to access printer preferences and everything. Hope this works for you too!


----------



## hassansas7 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Please Click the Start icon>>Control Panel>> click Add a Printer*

*Please follow the below steps from the computer to which the printer is connected directly.*
Click Start >Right-click on My Computer (Host Computer where the printer is connected). 
Select Properties. 
Here you can find the 'Computer name' tab. 
Note this Full Computer Name here.
Example: BAYDOOR
Share the host printer:
1. Click Start, Control Panel, then Printers and Faxes. 
2. Right-click your HP Series printer icon, then select the Sharing option from the list. 
3. Click on Sharing tab and enter a share name such as, PRINTER1. 
4. Click on OK.

*Now perform the steps below on Vista/Windows 7 computer.*
1. Go to Control Panel. Choose Printer. Then choose Add Printer. 
2. Choose Add a local printer. Click on Create a new port. The default in the drop down box is Local Port. Do not change that. Click Next.
3. Go to Control Panel. Choose Printer. Then choose Add Printer. 
4. Choose Add a local printer. Click on Create a new port. The default in the drop down box is Local Port. Do not change that. Click Next.
5. Port name is \\BAYDOOR\PRINTER1
6. Click Next. 
7. Under the Manufacturers list, select HP. 
8. Under the Printers list, select the HP Series printer and click Next. 
9. Select the newly created port and click Apply and OK.
10. Under Do you want to use this printer as the default printer? select "Yes" and click Next. 
11. When asked to print a test page, select "Yes", then Finish.

*The issue arises when the printer is shared between the XP and Vista/ Windows 7.*


----------

